# so who's runing the Autotech HPFP upgrade??



## ilove2xlr8 (May 31, 2006)

I'm looking into a autotech hpfp upgrade to swap into my 2000 mile old hpfp but im getting mixed reviews tell me your experience with it and how many miles you put on it?


----------



## ruviol (Dec 6, 2011)

I have had my autotech internals on my oem pump for about 14k miles., without issues. I went k04 10k miles ago.


----------



## jj87 (Jul 13, 2008)

I upgraded to the Auto Tech rebuild at 40k miles. Currently at 87k..no issues with the pump. Definitely change the cam follower every 10k miles though.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

ilove2xlr8 said:


> I'm looking into a autotech hpfp upgrade to swap into my 2000 mile old hpfp but im getting mixed reviews tell me your experience with it and how many miles you put on it?


2000 miles is a fairly new pump, I say go for it.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

I had one for 6k miles. My hpfp and cam failed but it wasn't due to the hpfp upgrade. My tech put in the old c/f, together with an A-version cam, when he did the install. I wasn't planning on checking it for 10k miles, but it never got there. Never had any issues with it while it lasted. Install it with a new c/f and replace the c/f after that every 10k to 15k miles depending on how quickly yours wears.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, are you considering any of the other options? Kmd, hpfp upgrade, apr? What made you decide on Autotech? 

I will end up changing my pump out at some point which makes me interested.


----------



## ilove2xlr8 (May 31, 2006)

MY PERSONAL OPINION:

KMD had about 3 revisions since they hit the market, brobably due to their high failure rate.

HPFP UPGRADE from what i red is the same as the others except a new seal, kinda lost respect for their RD department after i saw their video on youtube hitting the pump with a air grinder to prove that it really spins for a long time. I also heard they first started out doing mazda pumps (same internals) and werent that good, recently saw how one siezed up.

APR is pricey but its tested and warrantied, they claim to distribute thousands of pumps to everyone (i doubt they test every pump they do then) i heard of one guy droping his car in for a pump and software and then 2 hours later apr called him and said upon their install of their pump it locked up and broke the timing belt wouldnt happen if it was tested. IT IS THE ONLY ONE with the piston with the same dimension all the way across, but that bigger spring scares me ive been looking at the cam followers of certain people on the forums (ones i believe know what they are doing) and do see a lot more wear on these followers (true its about the condition of the cam but all of us have used cams when we install these and doing a visual inspection obviously does not cut it). ive heared of people droping their apr pump in and not making it to 10k before the follower broke through and i say to miself but you drove the car till now without a oem pump and a follower which obviusly you would not put back in if it was worn too bad right?

AUTOTECH does fail also, usually it leaks fuel past the seals (if you swap it into a older pump whose eals hardened to the OEM piston) shouldnt be a problem if you swap it into a relatively new pump. Also i saw a pic of one fail within what they said 500 miles but as u notice the pump retainer was upside down (install error). Still worried about the stepped piston putting pressure against the seals ill take a closer look when i get it if the piston goes that far back past the relief hole on the sleve if its really an issue.

For those companies who claim they have a extra seal (spring loaded and then a o ring) when i glanced into my new OEM revision k pump i also see two seals but i might be wrong).

THIS IS ONLY MY OPINION, every company is going to have failures i know that its kinda like what failure do u want do u want a leak(autotech) do u want it to sieze(kmd) or do u want it to devour your cam and follower and itself(apr) or you can just stick to OEM and run oem pressure and be all fine.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

jj87 said:


> I upgraded to the Auto Tech rebuild at 40k miles. Currently at 87k..no issues with the pump. Definitely change the cam follower every 10k miles though.


Nice, very good idea to check the cam follower early and replace as needed. As Driving style and level of modifications vary this will also play a big role in wear too, we all know failure of this unit can be very costly. You can see the difference between the intervals for stock and modified below.


ECS recommends checking your cam follower:

- Every 5-10k miles on highly modified cars
- Every 20-30k miles on non modified cars


Andy


----------



## ilove2xlr8 (May 31, 2006)

Ya sounds about right, i rarely get above 5500rpm i guess the previous owner didnt either ive replaced the 1st cam follower at 60k and the dlc coating was off past the 4 oil ports, i guess i was lucky. I still am on stage 1+ i believe stock pressure of 109.4 but still paranoid to check the CF every 10k at which i only find the dlc coating worn off in a 7mm circle in the middle of the follower. Looks to me like the cam is in great shape but im still worried about the upgrade.


----------



## Lucas_R (Apr 10, 2012)

Ive got the Autotech HPFP in my car and its perfectly fine - no issues what so ever. Installed in myself.

I did a DIY as well incase your intersted, because the Autotech instructions are rubbish and i couldn't find any DIY's on the net.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5803771-Autotech-HPFP-Upgrade-full-DIY-guide-with-pics


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice write up.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Tutti57 said:


> Just out of curiosity, are you considering any of the other options? Kmd, hpfp upgrade, apr? What made you decide on Autotech?
> 
> I will end up changing my pump out at some point which makes me interested.


Hpfpupgrade and APR are the only safe routes. APR is the tried and true. 

HPFP Upgrades has had only one failed pump to my knowledge on the vw/audi platform. And many people have put a good deal of miles on them im over 25k on my stage 2 hpfp and now big turbo. 

Autotech is better then KDM but still a coin toss. 

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## ilove2xlr8 (May 31, 2006)

Bill6211789 said:


> Hpfpupgrade and APR are the only safe routes. APR is the tried and true.
> 
> HPFP Upgrades has had only one failed pump to my knowledge on the vw/audi platform. And many people have put a good deal of miles on them im over 25k on my stage 2 hpfp and now big turbo.
> 
> ...


A little curious when you say coin toss, are you speaking from personal experience?


----------



## ilove2xlr8 (May 31, 2006)

When i wrote my opinion i left HPFPupgrade out because I never considered it as an option for me. When I did my research on each of the companies i stumbled upon this:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5429143-HPFPUpgrade.com-HPFP-Review


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

ilove2xlr8 said:


> A little curious when you say coin toss, are you speaking from personal experience?


No, from the loads of research and suggestions from many other people with the info that is readily available on multiple forums. After reading all of the horror stories i would never take that chance....... Basically it came down to when they would fail not if. 

I almost bought the kmd internals when i was first looking too, then i did my hw and i did plenty of research on results others have had.....I know 3 people personally that all had there KmD upgraded pump fail id that counts. 

I will say autotech has had much better results then kmd. And less failures

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Lucas_R (Apr 10, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> Hpfpupgrade and APR are the only safe routes. APR is the tried and true.
> 
> HPFP Upgrades has had only one failed pump to my knowledge on the vw/audi platform. And many people have put a good deal of miles on them im over 25k on my stage 2 hpfp and now big turbo.
> 
> ...


We have had several people with the HPFPupgrade pumps fail here in Australia. They were all the rage for a few months but the failures and lack of support from the company has resulted in several people selling them off and replacing with an Autotech.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

ilove2xlr8 said:


> When i wrote my opinion i left HPFPupgrade out because I never considered it as an option for me. When I did my research on each of the companies i stumbled upon this:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5429143-HPFPUpgrade.com-HPFP-Review


The only hater on that thread is 18bora and he is a complete APR nut swinger and trolls any thread he can find that has HPFP Upgrades in it. 



Lucas_R said:


> We have had several people with the HPFPupgrade pumps fail here in Australia. They were all the rage for a few months but the failures and lack of support from the company has resulted in several people selling them off and replacing with an Autotech.


I have not seen anything proving that. Im not saying you're lying i just haven't seen anyone post bad really but just everyone i know running HPFPUpgrade pumps are all more then happy with them. i know there was one person with a failed pump tht was in a different country and he got upset bc john wouldn't refund them........ But he would offer a full warranty replacement just no money back.

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------

